# How do i convince my mom to let me go to boarding school?



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

!! i just told her during our conversation "i am not going to ruin my life here just becuase you don't understand me!" she wanted me to tell her why but i told her i don't want her to know, she doesn't know i had SA and she doesn't know much of my problems, i don't want her feeling sorry for me and i don't wanna play the victim and all that. y should i make her feel sorry for me, i'd feel ashamed, i don't know what she'll say but she wants me to stay till i'm graduated at least.
i wish there was a "yes-no" switch i could click.
i even thought of a last resort of what to tell her, kind of ashamed to go down to that level actually so i'm not saying it for now- it might make her get me a shrink too so i'm careful with words.

if u got a good idea write back


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

wituckius said:


> If you want your parents to send you to some expensive boarding school I think they are at least entitled to an honest explanation.


first of all i don't owe them an explanation because that would mean i have to reveal secrets which i am not comfortable sharing with them and that would put me in an awkward position.
second of all the boarding school told me where to go to get funding help which means it will cost even less, so money is not the issue here.

3rd of all- u make kids then give em what they want! don't make kids so they'll suffer and be chained to whats comfortable to you.
:mum :mum :mum :mum

they can't tell me to stay home against my will
just because i'm under 18 i don't have a voice??
:con :con :con

my mom brought up that she thinks i'm not disciplined and would "go downhill" at a boarding school.. **** NO! if i haven't till now i won't ever do drugs, plus i'm smart and i wouldn't do harmful things.

this will not affect my parents or make their life hard in any way, they don't need to drive me there (buses), the costs are not high and i probably cost more when i live at home, the only way it affects them is my absence (but we get 3 visits a month plus vacations)


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

wituckius said:


> Sweetangel said:
> 
> 
> > wituckius said:
> ...


As much as i may not like it i think you are totally right or at least some gut feeling tells me so :lol . i guess they do love me and that is the reason they don't want me to go, or at least my mom.
But i still think the decision is mine in the end nomatter what they choose ( i think if i actually get my mom to agree i'll go, i feel like my dad is way easier to convince- he thinks more like me in many areas and gives me more freedom).
so i'll have a talk and explain exactly how i feel and what i think boarding school will give me and see what she says.
not the easiest position to be in right now- wanna switch? :b

btw thanks for taking the time to express your opinion because it did make me think and come to this conclusion!


----------

